
Ask HN: Should I quit my job to pursue a degree or join the “dropout league”? - space_invaders
I&#x27;m currently 23 and have been studying software development and computer science since I was about 14. I&#x27;m now working at one of the most wanted “startups” in my country, one that&#x27;s worth more than $1 billion — an “unicorn” — and have a very nice salary, colleagues and feel recognized for my work there.<p>What makes me feel insecure is the fact that I have no college degree. I&#x27;m planning to start a undergrad next year, but I know beforehand that I won&#x27;t be able to get through the end of the course unless I quit my current job, specially when the course reaches more advanced subjects I&#x27;m less familiar with, like Compilers and Physics.<p>I&#x27;ve self-taught myself in some theoretical subjects, like Linear Algebra, Discrete Optimization, Type Theory, Algo Complexity and such, but since I have no degree, I have no way to “prove” I&#x27;m not just a “bootcamp coder” and I fear this may impact my job prospects in the future. On the other hand, I also fear that working hard to get the full diploma may not payoff the effort — the old saying that things you learn in college have little to no application in most jobs. I also have no interest in pursuing an academic career.<p>Should I get that degree?
======
coolyd
If possible, I would explore going part-time or even full time if you can make
the schedule work with the current job. I am finishing a full-time masters
program and working full time, and it is hard but perfectly doable.

Having at least a bachelors will open doors. My employer excludes many
candidates without a degree.

~~~
space_invaders
> Having at least a bachelors will open doors. My employer excludes many
> candidates without a degree. Yep, that's my biggest concern.

However, I can't work part-time here, they don't have part-time positions for
developers. I would have to quit.

------
gus_massa
Can you work half time? I worked half time during the university, and it is
possible. The drawback is that you will need a few more years to get the
degree.

~~~
space_invaders
Unfortunately, no. My company doesn't have part-time positions for software
engineers right now. I would have to quit my current job anyway. And I don't
want to quit, since it's a big opportunity and I know working there not only
enriches my résumé, but also because I'm learning a lot every day.

------
diminoten
Are you working as a software developer at your current job? If not, do you
want to work as a software developer?

Degrees are for people who can't do what they want to do with their current
education/training. If you're not one of those people, you should not get a
degree.

If you want to change something about your career, get a degree.

~~~
space_invaders
Yes, I'm a software developer. I'm currently a Developer III — which they rate
as “Senior”, but there are higher ranks like IV, V and even VI, which goes as
“Specialists”.

But I know no Spec-rated developer there that don't have a degree. If I recall
correctly, almost all of them have at least a Masters.

~~~
diminoten
Yeah, because that's what they needed to get a job. You didn't.

